# Someone help me please



## canadian_gurl (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, I hate to come on here and complain about my life, since Im sure other people have it worse then me. But I dont know what to do anymore. I hate my life, myself everything. I started cutting again. I cut 2 a day normally, and I cant sleep anymore. Im always tired. I dont know if Im depressed or not. I dont know who to talk to it about since im only 16. My parents would be upset, and I dont want them to know. I tried talking to my friends and my boyfriend but they dont get why I do it, they just dont understand they think its gross and i shouldnt do it anymore. I try to stop but i just have to cut..I cant stop..I love the feeling. The pain that I cause myself not others. I feel so numb and empty I just cant stand it.. I think about dying all the time..How to do it, when, where everything. I dont want to feel this way anymore I just want to be happy and like other people. I want help but i have no money and I dont know where to go. Anyone have any advice? Thanks
Jackie


----------



## lammers1980 (Nov 10, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Welcome to the forums.  I can relate to how you can feel.  I started getting depressed when I was sixteen or so too.  It seems like being a depressed teen is the hardest thing in the world because there are so many other things going on in your life.  I'd say it would be best to talk to your doctor about the problem and maybe your parents too, if you get a referral to a psychologist, as their employer may be able to cover the cost on their group insurance plan, if they have one.  One thing I'd say from experience/hindsight is that it is not worthwhile to suffer in silence.  It took me almost 2 years before I told anyone about it and sought professional help.  Depression is a medical condition and is often related to chemical imbalances in the brain, which often respond well to medicine.  Also, if there are personal issues to deal with, a professional psychologist is helpful, as you can share stuff with them without fear of judgement.  I hope you find this site helpful and I wish you well in your journey towards better living.

Regards,
Steve.


----------



## jubjub (Nov 10, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Canadian, eh? Me too!  Hi, Jackie!

Is there something specific that is making you want to cut yourself?  I would definitely say you are depressed or you wouldn't want to hurt yourself. It's okay to talk about what makes you cut, if you want to and when you are ready.

My daughter is a cutter also.  I understand why she is the way she is and why she is, or was, cutting herself.  She doesn't live at home now and she doesn't have to put up with the traumas and tragedy of living in a horrible family environment (I'm still here, though), so I really hope she has stopped, but I can't be sure of that.  Even though she is not longer at home, she has some very up and down days.

Is there any kind of free counselling you could get through school or the United Way or some organization such as that? I'm sure you have thought of that all ready, but I mention it just in case.

Please visit this site often. I know you will find good advice here.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 10, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Hi there. I'm a cutter/burner and I can relate to those feeling that you're having. All that pain is coming from somewhere and somehow you need to address it in a less destructive way. I know how hard it is to give up though.

Is there a counselor at school or someone else that you trust that you could talk to? 

Maybe you could talk about some things here?

This is a good place to vent about painful things.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 10, 2004)

*someone help me please*

You say you don't want your parents to know but you could go to your family doctor and ask for help or advice, and that won't cost you anything. Your doctor should be in a position to know where you might be able to access counselling or groups under the national health care plan.


----------



## canadian_gurl (Nov 11, 2004)

*thanx*

thanks you guys for your help!
Jackie


----------



## jubjub (Nov 11, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Any time, Jackie! I hope you will act on some of these suggestions here.  Let us know how things turn out


----------



## canadian_gurl (Nov 13, 2004)

*it got worse*

Hey again eveyrone. Just when i thought it couldnt get worse it did. Me and my are fighting so shes kicking me out.. I have lots of places to stay but still...I might be pregnant actually im pretty sure i am...im not ready to have a kid...i should have been more careful...my bfs best friend was in a accident and her little sister was in the car to and my bfs friend is ICU but her little sister just died a few minutes ago....and I just no how to deal with it so i like flipped out and went into a trance thing and i was cuttin myself and I couldnt feel andythin or really see....thank god my friend was there cause she stopped me...when she stopped me blood was dripping down my arm and the cut was so big..i dont no wat to do anymore..my bf wants me to go get help and tell them why i cut cuz i finally told him and he thinks i need to go to the police...im so scared now though...what if no one stops me next time?
Jackie


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 13, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Jackie:

I don't know if it's necessary at this point to call the police (although that's certainly what you should do if it is an emergency situation -- they would likely take you directly to the hospital), but ask your boyfriend or another friend or family member to take you into emergency at your local hospital and tell them you are in crisis and need to see someone. They will have a social worker or psychologist or psychiatrist on call who (eventually) will see you and they will also be able to arrange followup for you.

Which part of Canada do you live in? Which city or general area?


----------



## Ash (Nov 13, 2004)

*someone help me please*

Gurl, you need help.  I know the thought of a hospital is frightening but it might be time.  I had to put myself in one years ago and it was the best thing that I ever did for myself.  It's a safe place where you can get help.  Shoot, I didn't want to LEAVE!  Keep us updated, please!


----------

